# Spiel aufnehmen mit OBS - Settings



## BabyRay (2. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne mit OBS ein paar Spiele aufnehmen, vorrangig WOW (Raid/Arena), um sie später auf Youtube zu laden.
Habe mir jetzt auch schon ein paar Guide´s und YT Videos angesehen aber bin nicht wirklich glücklich mit dem Ergebnis.
In jedem Guide predigt jeder das seine Settings die besten sind, was nicht sonderlich hilfreich ist.

Ich würde gern in 1920x1080 mit 60 FPS aufnehmen und hinterher ein möglichst klaren/scharfes Bild zu haben um es weiter zu bearbeiten falls nötig.
Zwecks Intro oder Musik im Hintergrund.

Habe jetzt schon das ein oder andere Probiert aber irgendwie immer das Gefühl das mein Video nicht 100% scharf ist. 
Im Vergleich zum Original.

Sei es nun mit:

-Qualität 10
-20000+ KBit/s
-Konstanten CBR
-CRF 10

Jemand ein paar gescheite Settings mit denen man ein sauberes und scharfes FullHD Bild bekommt?


Und bevor ich es vergesse, wie kann man Bilder einblenden und knapp an den Rand schieben (2-4mm entfernt) ohne das sie auf den letzten Milimeter an den Rand "schnappen"?


----------



## TroaX (3. November 2014)

Da solltest du dir ein Aufnahmeprogramm suchen, das auch verlustfrei (Rohdaten) aufnehmen kann. 20000 kbit sind ebenfalls zu wenig. Durch 60 Frames halbiert sich die Qualitätsbandbreite zum klassischen 30 FPS. Ich würde es mal mit 80.000 bis 100.000 kbit/s versuchen, wenn es sich einstellen lässt. Aber beim h.264 haste eigentlich immer Qualitätsverluste. Daher ist unkomprimiert/verlustfrei noch am besten. Gerade wenn man eh noch nachbearbeiten will.


----------



## LudwigX (3. November 2014)

Und welche Platte soll die Rohdaten mitschreiben? 
60fps braucht bei gleicher Qualität nur ca 30% mehr Speicherplatz,  da der Codec dort besser funktioniert (die Frames sind ähnlicher).


----------



## Gimmick (4. November 2014)

BabyRay schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich würde gerne mit OBS ein paar Spiele aufnehmen, vorrangig WOW (Raid/Arena), um sie später auf Youtube zu laden.
> Habe mir jetzt auch schon ein paar Guide´s und YT Videos angesehen aber bin nicht wirklich glücklich mit dem Ergebnis.
> ...


 


TroaX schrieb:


> Da solltest du dir ein Aufnahmeprogramm suchen, das auch verlustfrei (Rohdaten) aufnehmen kann. 20000 kbit sind ebenfalls zu wenig. Durch 60 Frames halbiert sich die Qualitätsbandbreite zum klassischen 30 FPS. Ich würde es mal mit 80.000 bis 100.000 kbit/s versuchen, wenn es sich einstellen lässt. Aber beim h.264 haste eigentlich immer Qualitätsverluste. Daher ist unkomprimiert/verlustfrei noch am besten. Gerade wenn man eh noch nachbearbeiten will.



So ist das ^^

Im Prinzip hast du zwei Möglichkeiten:

1) Schon komprimiert aufnehmen - das würde ich dann aber per QuickSync oder NVENC (VCE als AMD GPU Nutzer) machen. Encodieren per CPU in 60fps dürfte nicht gescheit gehen, da wird es mindestens zu Framedrops kommen.
Der Vorteil ist eine kleine Datei, die ohne Probleme schnell genug auf die Festplatte geschrieben werden kann. 
Das Bild ist meiner Meinung nach auch in Ordnung (bei ~35mbit bei 30fps bzw. 60-70mbit bei 60fps), erst recht wenn es danach eh auf Youtube hoch geladen wird. Wenn du das Video auch noch zum Download irgendwo anbieten willst in besserer Qualität musst halt schauen wie hoch du mit der Bitrate gehen kannst.
Allerdings sind die Hardwareencoder nie so gut wie ein "ordentlich" per Software codiertes Video.

Daher:

2) Unkomprimiert aufnehmen. Natürlich beste Bildqualität, mit dem Nachteil, dass die Festplatte mit schreiben nachkommen muss, was bei 60fps kritisch werden kann. 
Wenn die unkomprimierte Datei dann per Software in hoher Bitrate kodiert wird sieht das Video etwas besser aus als ein Quicksync/NVENC/VCE-Video mit gleicher Bitrate. Was Youtube dann daraus macht ist wieder eine andere Geschichte 

Um einfach mal zu vergleichen, kannst den MSI Afterburner nehmen. Der unterstützt diverse Codecs (unkomprimiert, MJPEG, NVENC, Quicksync, Software H264 usw).


----------



## NynrosVorlon (4. November 2014)

Ich denke mal für den allgm. semiprofessionalen YTber wird Version 1 doch wohl mehr als ausreichend sein oder ? Die Qualität von Videos die mit OBS bei 60fps mit 100Kbit aufgenommen werdenschon toll


----------



## Gimmick (5. November 2014)

NynrosVorlon schrieb:


> Ich denke mal für den allgm. semiprofessionalen YTber wird Version 1 doch wohl mehr als ausreichend sein oder ? Die Qualität von Videos die mit OBS bei 60fps mit 100Kbit aufgenommen werdenschon toll


 
Mit 100kbit eher nicht ^^

Aber jo, so sehe ich das auch. Gerade für Youtube reichen Hardwareencoder imo bei weitem aus. 

Und weil der Ersteller ja nach konkreten Einstellungen gefragt hat für OBS:

Kodierung -> 
Quicksync
Benutze konstante Bitrate
65000 kbit

Video ->
60fps

Erweitert ->
Nutze Multithread Optimierungen 
Quicksync Voreinstellung: 1 (Best Quality)
Encoding Profile: high
Keyframeintervall: 0
Benutze CFR

Quicksync:
nichts - keine eigenen Parameter


Eventuell mach ich mal nen Bildqualitätsvergleich zwischen VCE, QuickSync und Software encoding (eventuell noch MJPEG). So ein bissl interessierts mich gerade auch


----------



## Gimmick (5. November 2014)

https://mega.co.nz/#!g0MElZ6a!KJWz6a64tUdrxlChCVccBC83bc8A_2afjPVDrcGf5MI    (zip File mit 3 BMPs)

VCE, QuickSync (jeweils 30fps 35mbit) und unkomprimiert.

Unkomprimiert hat den besten Kontrast, bei den Kompressionen geht etwas Farbe verloren. Wobei ich VCE ganz leicht vor QuickSync sehe.
In Sachen Schärfe nimmt sich das imo alles nichts. Und alles ist um Welten besser als Youtube ^^

Edit: Quicksync und VCE mit OBS aufgenommen, unkomprimiert mit MSI AB (hatte im AB mit VCE irgendwie kein Bild, keine Ahnung was da kaputt ist).


----------



## NynrosVorlon (5. November 2014)

Wie ändern sich denn die Dateigrössen eines 10 Minuten 60fp/1080p Videos von 30k, 40k, 50k und 60k ?


----------



## Gimmick (5. November 2014)

NynrosVorlon schrieb:


> Wie ändern sich denn die Dateigrössen eines 10 Minuten 60fp/1080p Videos von 30k, 40k, 50k und 60k ?


 
Genau so wie 30k, 40k,50k und 60k zu einander stehen (ich vermute 30k etc soll 30000 kbit heißen). 
War auch etwas schludrig, aber es heisst ja nicht umsonst Bit Pro Sekunde. Wenn man z.B. 30mbit einstellt und das ganze 10min läuft hab ich:

10*60 = 600Sekunden mit 30mbit pro Sekunde -> 18000mbit  = 2250Mbyte = 2,25Gbyte.

Die FPS spielen bei solchen Einstellungen keine Rolle, da der Encoder immer mit Bit pro Sekunde rechnet. Das bedeutet dann nur, dass ich in meinen 30mbit pro Sekunde 60 statt 30 Bilder „unterbringen" muss. Was zu weniger Bit pro Bild und schlechterer Bildqualität führt. 

Nimmt man 30fps mit ~35mbit auf und will die gleiche Bildqualität bei 60fps erreichen braucht man auch ~70mbit.


----------



## NynrosVorlon (5. November 2014)

Eine mehr als lineare Verdoppelung der Bitrate bei 60fps ist zwar rein rechnerisch nachvollziehbar, frage mich aber ob man das im Endergebnis auch entsprechend qualitativ bemerkt. Warscheinlich ist auch noch das Spielgene (FPS, MMO, RPG, ...) ein nicht zu verachtener Faktor.

Ob es dann auch noch innerhalb von YT sichbar ist wäre dann die zweite Baustelle.

Ergo werde ich das mal am WE mit ausführlich testen


----------



## TroaX (5. November 2014)

NynrosVorlon schrieb:


> Eine mehr als lineare Verdoppelung der Bitrate bei 60fps ist zwar rein rechnerisch nachvollziehbar, frage mich aber ob man das im Endergebnis auch entsprechend qualitativ bemerkt. Warscheinlich ist auch noch das Spielgene (FPS, MMO, RPG, ...) ein nicht zu verachtener Faktor.
> 
> Ob es dann auch noch innerhalb von YT sichbar ist wäre dann die zweite Baustelle.
> 
> Ergo werde ich das mal am WE mit ausführlich testen


Der Unterschied hängt natürlich vom Codec ab. Beim einen Codec sieht man den Unterschied nicht, beim anderen fällt es sofort auf. Ansich skalliert da der h.264 bzw. x264 aber schon recht gut.

Bei Youtube werden unter Umständen die Video's nochmals nachgerendert, was dann auch zu Qualitätseinbrüchen führen kann.


----------



## Gimmick (5. November 2014)

NynrosVorlon schrieb:


> Eine mehr als lineare Verdoppelung der Bitrate bei 60fps ist zwar rein rechnerisch nachvollziehbar, frage mich aber ob man das im Endergebnis auch entsprechend qualitativ bemerkt. Warscheinlich ist auch noch das Spielgene (FPS, MMO, RPG, ...) ein nicht zu verachtener Faktor.
> 
> Ob es dann auch noch innerhalb von YT sichbar ist wäre dann die zweite Baustelle.
> 
> Ergo werde ich das mal am WE mit ausführlich testen


 
Kommt stark drauf an und lässt sich pauschal auch nicht beantworten. 
Für mich sind Videos ab  ~30-35mbit bei 30fps in Ordnung. Aber auch da sieht man Kompressionsartefakte wenn der Inhalt mal ungünstig ist.
Bei weniger als 30mbit wirds dann schon oft sehr deutlich. Und um über dieser persönlichen Grenze zu bleiben verdopple ich bei verdoppelter Framerate auch die Bitrate.

Youtube ist dann wieder ne eigene Geschichte. Sie sagen ja, dass sie grundsätzlich neu codieren und man in best möglicher Qualität hoch laden soll. Allerdings hat so ein FullHD Video auf Youtube gerade mal 8mbit oder so. Wie sehr sich da jetzt das Quellmaterial bemerkbar macht weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Gimmick (7. November 2014)

Hab jetzt noch mal rumprobiert und irgendwie macht OBS bei mir gerade nur Probleme.

Aufnahmen im Gamemodus liefern oft nur ein schwarzes Bild, es stockt in der Aufnahme ständig und VCE funktioniert plötzlich nur noch mit variabler Bitrate....

MSI AB macht keine Probleme, ist nur leider auf 50mbit beschränkt, bissl blöd für höhere Auflösungen und 60fps.

Getestet mit X Rebirth und Grid2 Benchmark.
Interessanter Weise ruckelts wohl nicht wenn ich OBS im Vordergrund halt mich aber ingame nicht bewege.

Ich glaub ich muss doch mal nen Post im OBS Forum schreiben.


----------



## NynrosVorlon (7. November 2014)

Uch hab gestern auch noch rumgetestet aber 50Mbit bei 1080p und 60fps langen mir pers. durchaus aus, allerdings bin ich auch keen FPSler


----------



## Gimmick (7. November 2014)

NynrosVorlon schrieb:


> Uch hab gestern auch noch rumgetestet aber 50Mbit bei 1080p und 60fps langen mir pers. durchaus aus, allerdings bin ich auch keen FPSler


 
Hab heute btw wieder was gelernt: Maximale KiloBitrate bei Quicksync ist 65536 ^^


----------

